# SheBelieves Cup



## socalkdg (Mar 2, 2017)

A couple things I noticed from last night.   The USA looked a lot better than Germany did, especially in the 2nd half(jet lag?  better prepared?  better athletes?).  Could easily have been 3-0.

USA missed as many shots as our DD's team did in their Sunday game.   Over the top, straight at the keeper, miss after miss.   Just something to keep in mind when you watch your daughter play and their team misses a lot of shots, even easy ones.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Mar 7, 2017)

Not lookng like the 3 back defense is working too well.  France destroyed Ally Long tonight.  Johnston is a far better center back, IMO.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Mar 8, 2017)

Time to make some significant investment at the top end of the Women's game at all ages. Anyone who has followed the USWNT over the past few years will neither be shocked or surprised by the performance and results of last nights game. Sure they were trying some new things and new personnel, but at the end of the day, a team that has relied on superior athleticism and sheer number of players is finally competing on the world stage against teams with equal or better athleticism, more refined technical ability and better quality coaches. The USSDA will do little to improve our kids future if we continue to be led by an out-of -date coaching hierarchy and an affinity for win at all cost, direct, athleticism first soccer. I hope the USSF does the right thing and strips the whole staff bare and invests some of the enormous revenue they make from the women's team to hire ELITE level coaches to take the program in the direction it deserves. Also, props to France. What an exciting team they have "developed."


----------



## SuperNatural (Mar 9, 2017)

USWNT meet futbol.

Sunil is spot on though.

 When DDs' parents tell me how great their team is because of their talented players I already know who they are. Without even watching them play, just by mere size and speed during warm-up.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 9, 2017)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Time to make some significant investment at the top end of the Women's game at all ages. Anyone who has followed the USWNT over the past few years will neither be shocked or surprised by the performance and results of last nights game. Sure they were trying some new things and new personnel, but at the end of the day, a team that has relied on superior athleticism and sheer number of players is finally competing on the world stage against teams with equal or better athleticism, more refined technical ability and better quality coaches. The USSDA will do little to improve our kids future if we continue to be led by an out-of -date coaching hierarchy and an affinity for win at all cost, direct, athleticism first soccer. I hope the USSF does the right thing and strips the whole staff bare and invests some of the enormous revenue they make from the women's team to hire ELITE level coaches to take the program in the direction it deserves. Also, props to France. What an exciting team they have "developed."


I agree that US Soccer needs to start anew in the way it develops its national team pool of players. The real signs on a large scale was how the USWMNT performed in the Olympics held in Brazil. When they played Australia they had no ideas or creative ways to break down their opponents tactic of parking the bus. They just played direct. Again in the final against Japan in 2012 Olympics at the Gold Medal game they won on shear athleticism. Where Japan played incredible soccer demonstrating they were far more technical and creative. I am hoping the curriculum that is implemented either through the DA or ECNL allows a style of play where players are taught to be imaginative, develop on field intelligence, see the game, utilize skill, control and play the ball with purpose.


----------



## bruinblue14 (Mar 9, 2017)

LASTMAN14 said:


> I agree that US Soccer needs to start anew in the way it develops its national team pool of players. The real signs on a large scale was how the USWMNT performed in the Olympics held in Brazil. When they played Australia they had no ideas or creative ways to break down their opponents tactic of parking the bus. They just played direct. Again in the final against Japan in 2012 Olympics at the Gold Medal game they won on shear athleticism. Where Japan played incredible soccer demonstrating they were far more technical and creative. I am hoping the curriculum that is implemented either through the DA or ECNL allows a style of play where players are taught to be imaginative, develop on field intelligence, see the game, utilize skill, control and play the ball with purpose.


Definitely beating a dead horse here, but female players that are technical and creative exist here. They just have been passed over time and time again. We need more than one Tobin Heath. We need a whole field full of Tobin Heaths.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 9, 2017)

bruinblue14 said:


> Definitely beating a dead horse here, but female players that are technical and creative exist here. They just have been passed over time and time again. We need more than one Tobin Heath. We need a whole field full of Tobin Heaths.


Absolutely!


----------



## Kicknit22 (Mar 9, 2017)

The moment I hear a coach mention a players size, when describing a player, I lose a little respect.  Nearly every ODP coach/scout I've ever spoken with.  Thier position affirmation comes from Cal South's domination over all other regions.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Mar 9, 2017)

Kicknit22 said:


> The moment I hear a coach mention a players size, when describing a player, I lose a little respect.  Nearly every ODP coach/scout I've ever spoken with.  Thier position affirmation comes from Cal South's domination over all other regions.


There are positions where size matters. I can't think of any elite keepers or centerbacks under 5'6.  And 5'6 is short for either positions.  It sucks but it is just reality.  Not many offensive lineman in college or higher under 6'1.  I can't think of an NBA center under 6'8 (again very short).  Height is just a part of the picture.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Mar 9, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> There are positions where size matters. I can't think of any elite keepers or centerbacks under 5'6.  And 5'6 is short for either positions.  It sucks but it is just reality.  Not many offensive lineman in college or higher under 6'1.  I can't think of an NBA center under 6'8 (again very short).  Height is just a part of the picture.


I agree with that in regards to center backs and keepers.  Although, I don't think Sauerbrun is very tall, and she's excellent.  I wasn't referring to any other sport.


----------



## SuperNatural (Mar 9, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> There are positions where size matters. I can't think of any elite keepers or centerbacks under 5'6.  And 5'6 is short for either positions.  It sucks but it is just reality.  Not many offensive lineman in college or higher under 6'1.  I can't think of an NBA center under 6'8 (again very short).  Height is just a part of the picture.


Gary Medel 5'7

Javier Mascherano 5'7

World Class CB players, and those are men.

lol@socal soccer forum parents and their narrow minds.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Mar 9, 2017)

SuperNatural said:


> Gary Medel 5'7
> 
> Javier Mascherano 5'7
> 
> ...


Okay narrow mind here.  First we are talking about women and both of your examples are men Second, both players are over 5'7 (Mascherano is 5'9) so I am a little confused by your examples.


----------



## SuperNatural (Mar 9, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Okay narrow mind here.  First we are talking about women and both of your examples are men Second, both players are over 5'7 (Mascherano is 5'9) so I am a little confused by your examples.


What makes you think women's soccer is more physical than men's?

Size doesn't matter in soccer. But you seem to believe it does.

"I can't think of any elite keepers or centerbacks under 5'6"


----------



## MakeAPlay (Mar 9, 2017)

SuperNatural said:


> What makes you think women's soccer is more physical than men's?
> 
> Size doesn't matter in soccer. But you seem to believe it does.
> 
> "I can't think of any elite keepers or centerbacks under 5'6"


You have yet to give me a male or female example that is contrary to my statement.  I think that size matters.  More so at certain positions.  Doesn't mean that there aren't outliers.  Spud Webb played in the NBA.  Nobody would confuse him or his accomplishments with Shaq's.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Mar 9, 2017)

SuperNatural said:


> What makes you think women's soccer is more physical than men's?
> 
> Size doesn't matter in soccer. But you seem to believe it does.
> 
> "I can't think of any elite keepers or centerbacks under 5'6"



My eyes and experience  make me think that women's soccer is more physical than men's.


----------



## SuperNatural (Mar 9, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> You have yet to give me a male or female example that is contrary to my statement.  I think that size matters.  More so at certain positions.  Doesn't mean that there aren't outliers.  Spud Webb played in the NBA.  Nobody would confuse him or his accomplishments with Shaq's.


But I gave you 2 examples where size is not a factor.

It's your U.S. soccer mentality that doesn't let you get beyond that point. Both the aforementioned would had never been on the u.s. radar.


----------



## SuperNatural (Mar 9, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> My eyes and experience  make me think that women's soccer is more physical than men's.


My bad dude I'm tripping.

Carry on Mr.USA.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Mar 9, 2017)

SuperNatural said:


> But I gave you 2 examples where size is not a factor.
> 
> It's your U.S. soccer mentality that doesn't let you get beyond that point. Both the aforementioned would had never been on the u.s. radar.


Both are males and over 5'6.  Neither is a keeper.  Medel plays centerback and defensive mid.  Give me an example of a world class female keeper or centerback under 5'6.  Hell give me a male one.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Mar 9, 2017)

SuperNatural said:


> My bad dude I'm tripping.
> 
> Carry on Mr.USA.


Can you give me an example?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Mar 9, 2017)

SuperNatural said:


> But I gave you 2 examples where size is not a factor.
> 
> It's your U.S. soccer mentality that doesn't let you get beyond that point. Both the aforementioned would had never been on the u.s. radar.


Where are you from?  I would love to hear about the development structure in your homeland.  All you did was give me two examples of male players over the height that I mentioned in a thread about women players.  And then changed the subject and started talking about male players not getting recognized by the US system (and I agree with you by the way).


----------



## NoGoal (Mar 9, 2017)

SuperNatural said:


> Gary Medel 5'7
> 
> Javier Mascherano 5'7
> 
> ...


Mascherano is an exception, but he also plays ctr back for Barca in La Liga.  Also, Barca's primary defending is keeping the ball.  I believe when played at Liverpool he played the #6 or #8.  He would be to small to defend the forwards in the EPL as a centerback.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Mar 9, 2017)

Kicknit22 said:


> I agree with that in regards to center backs and keepers.  Although, I don't think Sauerbrun is very tall, and she's excellent.  I wasn't referring to any other sport.


We are in agreement.  Sauerbrun is 5'7.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Mar 9, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> Mascherano is an exception, but also plays for Barca which defending is keeping the ball.  I believe when played at Liverpool he played the #6 or #8.  He would be to small to defend the forwards in the EPL.


And he is actually 5'9 and male.


----------



## SuperNatural (Mar 9, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Both are males and over 5'6.  Neither is a keeper.  Medel plays centerback and defensive mid.  Give me an example of a world class female keeper or centerback under 5'6.  Hell give me a male one.





MakeAPlay said:


> Can you give me an example?


If you knew a bit about soccer you probably heard of Jorge Campos. But you don't.

Here's another one.
*Francesco Quintini (Height: 1.68 m or 5 ft 6 in)*


----------



## MakeAPlay (Mar 10, 2017)

SuperNatural said:


> If knew a bit about soccer you probably heard of Jorge Campos. But you don't.
> 
> Here's another one.
> *Francesco Quintini (Height: 1.68 m or 5 ft 6 in)*


Still not under 5'6.  I didn't really understand the first part of your post so I apologize in advance.


----------



## SuperNatural (Mar 10, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> Mascherano is an exception, but he also plays ctr back for Barca in La Liga.  Also, Barca's primary defending is keeping the ball.  I believe when played at Liverpool he played the #6 or #8.  He would be to small to defend the forwards in the EPL as a centerback.


You know Mascherano gets to defend against these giants at Champions League right?


----------



## NoGoal (Mar 10, 2017)

SuperNatural said:


> If you knew a bit about soccer you probably heard of Jorge Campos. But you don't.
> 
> Here's another one.
> *Francesco Quintini (Height: 1.68 m or 5 ft 6 in)*


But, Jorge Campis played predominately in the Mexican League.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Mar 10, 2017)

SuperNatural said:


> You know Mascherano gets to defend against these giants at Champions League right?


I agree.  He is outstanding.  Also male and not under 5'6.


----------



## NoGoal (Mar 10, 2017)

SuperNatural said:


> You know Mascherano gets to defend against these giants at Champions League right?


And didn't I post, Barca's primary focus on defending is possession and why he can get away with playing that position for his team.


----------



## SuperNatural (Mar 10, 2017)

.


NoGoal said:


> And didn't I post, Barca's primary focus on defending is possession and why he can get away with playing that position for his team.


This response is just retarded. He'd still have to defend against the other teams.

Maybe you think they hold 99% possession?


----------



## NoGoal (Mar 10, 2017)

SuperNatural said:


> .
> This response is just retarded. He'd still have to defend against the other teams.
> 
> Maybe you think they hold 99% possession?


You are retarded,  because Barca holds possession 60-65% of the game.  When the other team gets the ball,  35-40% of the time, it doesn't mean they are going at Marscherano 35-40% of the time.  #getaclue

If you think Marscherano would be playing as a centerback for Chelsea, Liverpool, Spurs, Arsenal or Man U.  You are in crack!  He might play that position ar Man City with Pep running the team though and his style of play.


----------



## SuperNatural (Mar 10, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> You are retarded,  because Barca holds possession 60-65% of the game.  When the other team gets the ball,  35-40% of the time, it doesn't mean they are going at Marscherano 35-40% of the time.  #getaclue
> 
> If you think Marscherano would be playing as a centerback for Chelsea, Liverpool, Spurs, Arsenal or Man U.  You are in crack!  He might play that position ar Man City with Pep running the team though and his style of play.


----------



## NoGoal (Mar 10, 2017)

SuperNatural said:


>


Is that all you have a meme for your rebuttal? Obviously you lack deductive reasoning abilities.

Let me give you an example:  Kante is a 5'7" monster holding midfielder for Chelsea.  Yet, you don't see Antonio Conte playing him at Centerback...instead he plays David Luiz 6'2" and Cahill 6'4" there.m

Don't mistaken Marscherano who is an exception playing centerback at Barca being the norm!  Just like Issiah Thomas of the Celtics at 5'9" the normal height point guard in the NBA.


----------



## NoGoal (Mar 10, 2017)

SuperNatural said:


>


You are checkmate! You need to learn more about soccer.  Attach is an interview link with Marscherano. He is quoted, he plays centerback at Barca, because of the teams style of play.  He's also quoted that he wouldn't be playing centerback for any other club team, because of his size. #knowyoursoccer

It starts at paragraph 13!
https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/football/2016/feb/19/javier-mascherano-barcelona-nicklas-bendtner-changed-career


----------



## NoGoal (Mar 10, 2017)

SuperNatural said:


> .
> This response is just retarded. He'd still have to defend against the other teams.
> 
> Maybe you think they hold 99% possession?


CaliKlines, you like this post?  You're such a loser, you should have waitied until you read my checkmate post! #LOSER

Here is a riddle for you Cali, what does UDub, Indian and Oregon have in common?  Don't answer it's a rhteorical question.  Haha!


----------



## SuperNatural (Mar 10, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> You are checkmate! You need to learn more about soccer.  Attach is an interview link with Marscherano. He is quoted, he plays centerback at Barca, because of the teams style of play.  He's also quoted that he wouldn't be playing centerback for any other club team, because of his size. #knowyoursoccer
> 
> It starts at paragraph 13!
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/football/2016/feb/19/javier-mascherano-barcelona-nicklas-bendtner-changed-career


So basically all you've managed to produce is a quote stating Mascherano rather not play Center- Back? It's irrelevant.

Fact is Medel and Mascherano play at Center-Back against teams in the Premier League. That this or that team rather not play them here nor there, again is irrelevant.

The center piece of this argument was size being a factor which clearly is not.







*Miho Fukumoto*

*Height* 165 cm (5 ft 5 in)
*Playing position- Goalkeeper *


----------



## NoGoal (Mar 10, 2017)

SuperNatural said:


> So basically all you've managed to produce is a quote stating Mascherano rather not play Center- Back? It's irrelevant.
> 
> Fact is Medel and Mascherano play at Center-Back against teams in the Premier League. That this or that team rather not play them here nor there, again is irrelevant.
> 
> ...


Improve your reading comprehension!  He stated, he is able to play centerback at Barca, because of the teams style of play. Which backs my post!

“Being a centre-back for Barça is not like being a centre-back for any other team,” he explains. “The areas you inhabit are very similar to those I’d inhabit playing in midfield. Often, in terms of where we press, Busquets and I are practically in the same line. If you make me defend in my area the whole time, then obviously I’m going to suffer because of my physical stature, but we don’t. The [biggest] thing that changes is that I receive the ball facing the pitch, not with my back to the play.”m

What part of this quote you don't understand?

Now you are deflecting, because you can't even accept I am right even when it comes from Mascherano's own mouth....lol!


----------



## SuperNatural (Mar 10, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> Improve your reading comprehension!  He stated, he is able to play centerback at Barca, because of the teams style of play. Which backs my post!


Genius you'd still have to make an argument for Gary Medel and Miho Fukumoto.

smh


----------



## SuperNatural (Mar 10, 2017)

[youtube]


----------



## NoGoal (Mar 10, 2017)

SuperNatural said:


> So basically all you've managed to produce is a quote stating Mascherano rather not play Center- Back? It's irrelevant.
> 
> Fact is Medel and Mascherano play at Center-Back against teams in the Premier League. That this or that team rather not play them here nor there, again is irrelevant.
> 
> ...





SuperNatural said:


> Genius you'd still have to make an argument for Gary Medel and Miho Fukumoto.
> 
> smh


Re-read my post! I was posting about Marscherano and why he can play centerback at Barca!  #dunce

Here is my post!


NoGoal said:


> Mascherano is an exception, but he also plays ctr back for Barca in La Liga.  Also, Barca's primary defending is keeping the ball.  I believe when played at Liverpool he played the #6 or #8.  He would be to small to defend the forwards in the EPL as a centerback.


----------



## NoGoal (Mar 10, 2017)

SuperNatural said:


> [youtube]


You need to understand what it means exceptions are not the rule!  These exceptions you keep posting are well into the far end of a standard deviation.

My DD is 5'2" and anyone telling me my DD should be playing centerback....would be an idiot!


----------



## SuperNatural (Mar 10, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Both are males and over 5'6.  Neither is a keeper.  Medel plays centerback and defensive mid.  Give me an example of a world class female keeper or centerback under 5'6.  Hell give me a male one.


Mr.Shits4Brains, this again is the center piece of the argument.

It was clearly debunked yet youre still here rambling away without proving anything. Why?

Size is not a factor.


----------



## NoGoal (Mar 10, 2017)

SuperNatural said:


> Mr.Shits4Brains, this again is the center piece of the argument.
> 
> It was clearly debunked yet youre still here rambling away without proving anything. Why?
> 
> Size is not a factor.


Again, you are deferring to exceptions....as I posted, exceptions are not the rule!  #dunce


----------



## NoGoal (Mar 10, 2017)

Supernatural, you have been schooled, learn to get up, lick your wounds and move on.


----------



## SuperNatural (Mar 10, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> My DD is 5'2" and anyone telling me my DD should be playing centerback....would be an idiot!


lol. Asako Takakura is the name of the IDIOT coach that might suggest such a thing.

Japan Women's Soccer

http://scores.nbcsports.com/wwc/rosters.asp?team=588

Exceptions huh?


----------



## SuperNatural (Mar 10, 2017)

Hahaha this little guy produced a measly  Mascherano quote talking bout "checkmate!"


----------



## NoGoal (Mar 10, 2017)

SuperNatural said:


> lol. Asako Takakura is the name of the IDIOT coach that might suggest such a thing.
> 
> Japan Women's Soccer
> 
> ...


You aren't very bright aren't you. The Japanese women average height is 5'1"-5'2" which greatly effects their players size.  Not to mention, Japan WNT is a possession team....refer to Mascherano playing center back for Barca.


----------



## NoGoal (Mar 10, 2017)

SuperNatural said:


> Hahaha this little guy produced a measly  Mascherano quote talking bout "checkmate!"


Supernormal,  I understand it's tough for you and all not being bright.  It's why you can only produce memes. You think humor can deflect being humiliated after I schooled you on why Mascherano plays centerback at Barca.


----------



## NoGoal (Mar 10, 2017)

SuperNatural said:


> lol. Asako Takakura is the name of the IDIOT coach that might suggest such a thing.
> 
> Japan Women's Soccer
> 
> ...


Your funny, my DD plays in the U.S. and NOT in Japan.  If she was a 5'2" centerback there would be no way she would have been recruited to play in the Pac12 this fall.

Then again you wouldn't know anything about it, being a boys 2003 ulittle parent.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Still not under 5'6.  I didn't really understand the first part of your post so I apologize in advance.


MAP, I am impressed with your manner. I think I am starting to get a crush on you.


----------



## SuperNatural (Mar 10, 2017)

You know they mad when they start triple posting...

lulz
lulz
lulz


----------



## NoGoal (Mar 10, 2017)

SuperNatural said:


> You know they mad when they start triple posting...
> 
> lulz
> lulz
> lulz


Posting on your lunch break?  Lol!

I'm not mad. I actually feel sorry for you, because you're NOT the brightest crayon in the box.


----------



## NoGoal (Mar 10, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> Posting on your lunch break?  Lol!
> 
> I'm not mad. I actually feel sorry for you, because you're NOT the brightest crayon in the box.


This is what it feels like debating Supernormal.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Mar 13, 2017)

SuperNatural said:


> Mr.Shits4Brainss , this again is the center piece of the argument.
> 
> It was clearly debunked yet youre still here rambling away without proving anything. Why?
> 
> Size is not a factor.


What has been debunked?  You still haven't given me an example of an elite center back either male or female even though I was talking about the women's game.  It's clear that you do not understand what I am saying.  Clearly English is not your primary language.


----------



## socalkdg (Mar 13, 2017)

Still think France saw the 3 defensive backs and took advantage of it by playing long ball.   Watched the whole game and to often the mids were caught forward and 3 defenders weren't enough.     Regarding size it would seem speed and quickness are more important than size in soccer for most positions.


----------



## outside! (Mar 13, 2017)

I love Carli Lloyd, but she did not have her best game against France. There were too many bad passes in the midfield and the French defenders had her number in the offensive third. Nobody can be on everyday.


----------



## NoGoal (Mar 13, 2017)

outside! said:


> I love Carli Lloyd, but she did not have her best game against France. There were too many bad passes in the midfield and the French defenders had her number in the offensive third. Nobody can be on everyday.


Carli Lloyd is also 34, turning 35 in July.....she is unfortunately on the downside of her career.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> Carli Lloyd is also 34, turning 35 in July.....she is unfortunately on the downside of her career.


Aren't we all.


----------



## NoGoal (Mar 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Aren't we all.


I agree we are all on the back 9 of our lives.


----------



## SuperNatural (Mar 13, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> There are positions where size matters. I can't think of any elite keepers or centerbacks under 5'6.  And 5'6 is short for either positions.  It sucks but it is just reality.  Not many offensive lineman in college or higher under 6'1.  I can't think of an NBA center under 6'8 (again very short).  Height is just a part of the picture.


Sandra Paños- 5'6 - Goalkeeper

Miho Fukumoto- 5'5 - Goalkeeper

Andrea Pereira- 5'5 - Center Back

Alexandra Lopez - 5'4 - Center Back



Yet you you'll continue to ramble on...

I'm done here.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 10, 2017)

SuperNatural said:


> Sandra Paños- 5'6 - Goalkeeper
> 
> Miho Fukumoto- 5'5 - Goalkeeper
> 
> ...


Alright sweet you found a few after extensive research!!  You found the Spud Webb in the world of  Shaquille O'neals!  You clearly aren't very bright so continue with your argument.  I suggest all girls under 5'6 look to be recruited as keepers and centerbacks.  You must clearly be a short man with a Napoleonic complex.  Carry on.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 10, 2017)

SuperNatural said:


> Sandra Paños- 5'6 - Goalkeeper
> 
> Miho Fukumoto- 5'5 - Goalkeeper
> 
> ...



Now you are just making shit up.  I looked up all of those names and your fake news is complete BS.  The only one that is accurate is Fukumoto.

Panos is 5'7  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandra_Paños

Lopez is 5'4 but she was a backup keeper at $C so WTF?

Andrea Pereira is a guy and is 5'10: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andreas_Pereira

#FAKENEWS.  Stop with the misdirection and lies to prove your point.


----------



## SuperNatural (Apr 10, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Andrea Pereira is a guy and is 5'10: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andreas_Pereira


Andrea Pereira
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrea_Pereira


You're a special kind of stupid...aren't you?


----------



## NoGoalItAll (Apr 10, 2017)

Oh man.  It looks like MAP has trouble distinguishing genders.  Watch out SuperNatural.  He's going to get extra vicious now.  

Anybody think that MAP and Lavar Ball are the same person?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 10, 2017)

SuperNatural said:


> Andrea Pereira
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrea_Pereira
> 
> 
> You're a special kind of stupid...aren't you?


And you are that special kind of liar right?  You consider her world class with her 7 caps.  Not to mention that she is the shortest player on that roster at 5'5.  Maybe if you got off the short bus and stopped trying to find exceptions to the rule.  It's all good I'm sure your ULittle player is going to be small and fantastic.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 10, 2017)

NoGoalItAll said:


> Oh man.  It looks like MAP has trouble distinguishing genders.  Watch out SuperNatural.  He's going to get extra vicious now.
> 
> Anybody think that MAP and Lavar Ball are the same person?


The difference is I bite.  Try me.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 10, 2017)

SuperNatural said:


> Andrea Pereira
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrea_Pereira
> 
> 
> You're a special kind of stupid...aren't you?


Okay what about the other dumbass?  Or did you conveniently forget them?  You obviously are a small man with a small mind and probably other small things too...


----------



## SuperNatural (Apr 10, 2017)

All sources are credible and check out.


----------



## JJP (Apr 12, 2017)

Here's a link that shows average height of men's teams in the 2014 World Cup.

https://www.mlssoccer.com/post/2014/06/10/world-cup-us-national-team-opponent-germany-tallest-team-world-cup

The German men's team averaged 6'1" and was the tallest, and they won.  Chile's NT was the shortest at slightly over 5'9" and they were easily one of the best and most exciting teams.  Every other men's World Cup team in 2014 averaged 5'10" in height.

I think skill and speed are way more important than size, but if you have a huge talent pool, which is the case in men's soccer, you can select guys that have speed, skill and size. And that's the reason the men's WC teams are fairly tall.  Also, set pieces form a higher percentage of goals in men's soccer, so you need some height to both defend and score on set pieces.

The talent pool in women's soccer is much shallower, you may not be able to get players with the ideal skill, speed, size combo, so size is sacrificed to put skilled speedy players in there.

I don't get the point of this argument on height of center backs.  Most teams prefer tall CBs to defend set pieces and challenge aerial crosses in the box from wingers.  Extra height comes with extra weight and decreased agility, but that's not an issue for CBs because they don't do a lot of running compared to other positions and they're not supposed to dribble or do 1 v 1 offense.


----------

